# NO MORE UPDATED [117 TWEAKS] Tweaks Windows 10 mobile - Quick Action button



## kwanice (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, i see this nice tools WpTweaker, and i try to add several tweak for add a simple entry for adding the ability of wide screen on Windows 10 mobile : 
5th quick action button
static ip
change systray label for connection data....
AutoUpdate tweaks

*PS : to use This app, deploy xap, and use web update for updating app with last tweaks*

CLICK HERE TO SEE CHANGELOG 


*EDIT 20/08 :*
I put annother section "Wide screen" :
- U Can change for all Nokia with the Good registry, and u Can choose after to go back default settings , choosing Ur phone model, u need to click twice to validate.​- U Can verify reading the registre to See if update​

*EDIT 25/08 :*
- added the program xap ​

*EDIT 03/09 :*
- Delete tweak on system user​- Change label on Wide screen tweak  (hope its better)​

*EDIT 04/09 :*
Thanks to AsvinDG for tweaks

Add in "user interface" : 
Ability to have smaller tiles on start screen ( you can have 8, 10, 12, 14 small tiles on home screen​Disable burnin feature in navbar - More details here​
Add NEW "camera section" :
Ability to change the min and max ISO and shutter speed of our camera  front and rear​ *BE CARE, need to put the number in hexadecimal ! or use custompfd, it's already in hexa* -  More details here


*EDIT 21/09/2015 :*
Thanks to augustinionut :
ADD section "SysTray Tweak" => add the possibility to change the 'name' of the connection G/E/H/H+/3G/4G => MAX 5 letters or digits !​=> (you can see the value of the string, u can write what you want AND PRESS WRITE, and if u want to revert, click on Default AND WRITE => after reboot )​

*EDIT 22/09/2015 :*
Thanks to bbakbbaki :
Add tweak for IP static on windows 10 Mobile, Network section - No Need reboot.​=>Go on settings wifi, and u will see other button to put static ip​


EDIT 28/09/2015 :
I'm quite proud of that (lol), i've changed the auto-update button, to check my personnal files of tweaks.xml.
=> install WPTweaker_Release_ARM_1.4.3 - Kwanice.xap​[highlight]=> Press the first button, to auto update the app, with the lastest version of tweaks ^^​[/highlight]



*EDIT 29/09/2015 :*
2 News sections : Brightness and Buttons :

Brightness 
- you can change the value on the quickaction button of brightness​
Buttons
- You can change the delay between press and action of Volume/Power/Search button ​

*29/09/2015 : *add new screenshots 

*30/09/2015:*
- For now disable the tweak for lower Brightness for Quickaction button
- On device Info Section : 
Battery Value
Brightness Value
 - On Misc Section:
Disabel Data Motion
Change Ntp Server (date time) 1 and 2
- UserInterface Section :
Disable ActionCenter on Lock Screen => need tester
 - Buttons section :
Enable or disable Led on Hardware Buttons




*28/03/2016*
- Change Device Info section for better input
- use http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66043316&postcount=187 to update old Lumia phone to last build

[highlight]Update :[/highlight] See this post to resolve probleme for deploying app


thanks


----------



## kwanice (Aug 17, 2015)

95 views and 0 answer or comments? is IT working?


----------



## max86max (Aug 17, 2015)

Can u screenshoot?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanice (Aug 17, 2015)

max86max said:


> Can u screenshoot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



done


----------



## max86max (Aug 17, 2015)

Can u list feature of this wptweaker? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kwanice (Aug 17, 2015)

max86max said:


> Can u list feature of this wptweaker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nope 
there is more than 50 tweaks for Windows phone 8, a lot are working on Windows 10 mobile with full interop, unlock


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 17, 2015)

Great! I was able to make 5 tiles, and make my phone operate one hand mode. But unfortunately, one hand mode is not fully featured - it does not resize apps to half of screen - it just crops upper half of screen, and moves it to the botton. Is it normal bug of not finished feature, or a bug made by our method?
My question is, does this happen on phones with this feature enabled by default?


And I need to add, that now, neither CustomPFD nor WPTweaker work.
EDIT: After second reboot, they do work however.


----------



## kwanice (Aug 17, 2015)

domi.nos said:


> Great! I was able to make 5 tiles, and make my phone operate one hand mode. But unfortunately, one hand mode is not fully featured - it does not resize apps to half of screen - it just crops upper half of screen, and moves it to the botton. Is it normal bug of not finished feature, or a bug made by our method?
> .

Click to collapse



it's normal 
when u press 2 sec home button u have the screen splitter that's all
Not resizing app


----------



## domi.nos (Aug 18, 2015)

Okey, you are right. This seems to be strange to me, I thought I would let me do anything with my one hand, not just take part of screen lower. However, still it is superuseful for someone with small hand like me. Even on L920


----------



## Satirus (Aug 18, 2015)

[off] Someone have the RM for lumia 730 RM-1040... Can't remember the rest. Please, answer if you know


----------



## karaki93 (Aug 19, 2015)

i dont understand how to make this thing work please provide some info


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, it just replaces value of 'Phone Manufacturer Model Name' to RM-938 that means Lumia 1520, what you can make in tab 'Device'
And I have a problem with it on my Lumia 1020: keyboard doesn't work in landscape mode, is there any solution?


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 20, 2015)

Satirus said:


> [off] Someone have the RM for lumia 730 RM-1040... Can't remember the rest. Please, answer if you know

Click to collapse



Brasil White 

PhoneHardwareVariant 
RM-1040
PhoneManufacturer
NOKIA
PhoneManufacturerModelName
RM-1040_1020
PhoneMobileOperatorName
000-BR
PhoneModelName
Lumia 730 Dual Sim


----------



## kwanice (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi i update first post...need ur help
Thanks


----------



## kwanice (Aug 26, 2015)

No feedback?


----------



## ariltonsama (Aug 26, 2015)

I think it is because no one has figured out how to make it work ... what should we do with the file? there is no xap?


----------



## kwanice (Aug 26, 2015)

ariltonsama said:


> I think it is because no one has figured out how to make it work ... what should we do with the file? there is no xap?

Click to collapse



lol
i put the xap files last week 

u néed to Install This App and after u Can load This files Inside  (just transfer This files on tour phone )


----------



## link1873 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for this, working great 1520! Finally can disable those dam capacitive backlights lol


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 26, 2015)

Great work  :good:


----------



## kwanice (Aug 28, 2015)

adijagiel said:


> Great work  :good:

Click to collapse



cool


----------



## sergen214 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hello guys, I'am new around here. I have just one question if we change the value are we able to install model restricted apps like Lumia Camera 5 ? Thanks.


----------



## kwanice (Aug 28, 2015)

sergen214 said:


> Hello guys, I'am new around here. I have just one question if we change the value are we able to install model restricted apps like Lumia Camera 5 ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



not the same things 
look other post to see how unlock and interop your phone 

here it's just to have bigger screen fake


----------



## sergen214 (Aug 28, 2015)

kwanice said:


> not the same things
> look other post to see how unlock and interop your phone
> 
> here it's just to have bigger screen fake

Click to collapse



oh thank you. Good to know. But I remember that lumias cant interop unlock..


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 28, 2015)

You are far ....far away...


----------



## hecbigcat (Aug 29, 2015)

Can you make a tweak to adjust brightness , my Lumia 925's screen brightness low level too high , same other phone medium level   
Sr my English is not good


----------



## everesee (Sep 1, 2015)

Is this tweak gives 4. row on start menu?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 1, 2015)

everesee said:


> Is this tweak gives 4. row on start menu?

Click to collapse



normaly yes 
u can see the change on screen, with 5 action button (neither 4)


----------



## kwanice (Sep 1, 2015)

hecbigcat said:


> Can you make a tweak to adjust brightness , my Lumia 925's screen brightness low level too high , same other phone medium level
> Sr my English is not good

Click to collapse



hum...i think it possible but sorry i have not the time to do that now... 
the better for u is to put on automatic because when there is low light, the screen is less bright (with automatic) than with low level (manual)

++


----------



## everesee (Sep 1, 2015)

kwanice said:


> normaly yes
> u can see the change on screen, with 5 action button (neither 4)

Click to collapse



So I can have 4. tile row on start menu with this tweak?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 1, 2015)

everesee said:


> So I can have 4. tile row on start menu with this tweak?

Click to collapse



try and u Will see


----------



## aaglee01 (Sep 1, 2015)

i was just thinking about this tweak.... gonna try it now.... ? 

Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android


----------



## kwanice (Sep 2, 2015)

aaglee01 said:


> i was just thinking about this tweak.... gonna try it now....
> 
> Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android

Click to collapse



tell me if its ok


----------



## aaglee01 (Sep 2, 2015)

there was a problem... i have installed the xap file... loaded the tweaks... then what will I do? can you tell me the next steps?

Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android


----------



## kwanice (Sep 2, 2015)

aaglee01 said:


> there was a problem... i have installed the xap file... loaded the tweaks... then what will I do? can you tell me the next steps?
> 
> Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android

Click to collapse



go on the good section WIDE SCREEN
put toggle ON
Restart

and have fun


----------



## aaglee01 (Sep 3, 2015)

oooh i ve tried that and it worked .... but  is it possible to have 2 big tile in start menu. i m in lumia 730..

Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android


----------



## lrhage (Sep 3, 2015)

help! I lost the on-screen system buttons (home, back and search), I have a Lumia 640


----------



## kwanice (Sep 3, 2015)

aaglee01 said:


> oooh i ve tried that and it worked .... but  is it possible to have 2 big tile in start menu. i m in lumia 730..
> 
> Sent from my Windows 10 mobile using Tapatalk android

Click to collapse



two big titles?... hum... i dont think, depend of the app, and normaly the big one is two square, not more


----------



## kwanice (Sep 3, 2015)

lrhage said:


> help! I lost the on-screen system buttons (home, back and search), I have a Lumia 640

Click to collapse



u use this app ?
u can enable the  button on the bottom on the 'user interface' catgegory and u have 'enable soft back, start and search buttons'

need to restart after


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2015)

CAn we use this to push some stuff inside lumia system? 
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/how-to/wp8/phones-and-hardware/stop-my-phone-from-restarting


----------



## lrhage (Sep 3, 2015)

kwanice said:


> u use this app ?
> u can enable the  button on the bottom on the 'user interface' catgegory and u have 'enable soft back, start and search buttons'
> 
> need to restart after

Click to collapse



thanks, I solved enabling the soft back/start/search option

the screen elements are too small, but it works :good:


----------



## kwanice (Sep 3, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> CAn we use this to push some stuff inside lumia system?
> http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/how-to/wp8/phones-and-hardware/stop-my-phone-from-restarting

Click to collapse



what do u mean ??
sorry Can u explain more


----------



## kwanice (Sep 3, 2015)

lrhage said:


> thanks, I solved enabling the soft back/start/search option
> 
> the screen elements are too small, but it works :good:

Click to collapse



Cool


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 4, 2015)

5th action button tweak is not working in 520 ?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

ca_guri01 said:


> 5th action button tweak is not working in 520 ��

Click to collapse



hum...when u read the registry in phonemodelname u have RM-938_1000 ? or another thing ?
u restart ?


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> hum...when u read the registry in phonemodelname u have RM-938_1000 ? or another thing ?
> u restart ?

Click to collapse



When I am writing the registry of rm930 it gives me  message " Exception : Object reference not set to an instance of an object", but it writes the entry and I confirmed it by pressing the read button. But even after restart I didn't get 5 action centre, but the only thing changes is my keyboard , now my keyboard is tiny, it looks like only this thing is  adapted from 930 registry change. 

I think 5 action centre tweaks requires minimum of 720p screen, so maybe I am out of luck.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

ca_guri01 said:


> When I am writing the registry of rm930 it gives me  message " Exception : Object reference not set to an instance of an object", but it writes the entry and I confirmed it by pressing the read button. But even after restart I didn't get 5 action centre, but the only thing changes is my keyboard , now my keyboard is tiny, it looks like only this thing is  adapted from 930 registry change.
> 
> I think 5 action centre tweaks requires minimum of 720p screen, so maybe I am out of luck.

Click to collapse



u dont néed to write anything, just nées to toggle the first tweak,

after u Can verify but That's all


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> u dont néed to write anything, just nées to toggle the first tweak,
> 
> after u Can verify but That's all

Click to collapse



Ok , I tried this too, but again same result, registry verification is ok, but after restart no 5 action centre button , only just the tiny keyboard.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 4, 2015)

ca_guri01 said:


> Ok , I tried this too, but again same result, registry verification is ok, but after restart no 5 action centre button , only just the tiny keyboard.

Click to collapse



Hum ok..
maybe u are right...screen are too small..or not enought résolution to have This 5th button... sorry


----------



## ca_guri01 (Sep 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Hum ok..
> maybe u are right...screen are too small..or not enought résolution to have This 5th button... sorry

Click to collapse



Ok, my bad luck. But you please add this info to your first post.


----------



## karaki93 (Sep 6, 2015)

I've tried it it works on my lumia 920 but i didnt like that the words are smaller now and the fifth action center is kinda useless on this phone so my question is can't i just get the more tile option and the half screen feature and keep everything else as it was and another question will this affect updates the phone should gets?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 6, 2015)

karaki93 said:


> I've tried it it works on my lumia 920 but i didnt like that the words are smaller now and the fifth action center is kinda useless on this phone so my question is can't i just get the more tile option and the half screen feature and keep everything else as it was and another question will this affect updates the phone should gets?

Click to collapse



The Half screen Is supported on Windows 10, not with This tweak (i think  )
U Can update the size of your text on settings
I have it in french but must Be ergonomy settings, and other option and u Can 'zoom' the text, i have put 150%


----------



## karaki93 (Sep 7, 2015)

kwanice said:


> The Half screen Is supported on Windows 10, not with This tweak (i think  )
> U Can update the size of your text on settings
> I have it in french but must Be ergonomy settings, and other option and u Can 'zoom' the text, i have put 150%

Click to collapse



the half screen is for phone with screen more than 5' so not for lumia 920 and i updated the text size but didnt see any diffrence out of the settings app


----------



## Sharp852 (Sep 7, 2015)

*Deploying app*

Hello,i am  new to W10M ....i can deploy Astoria app....but how can i deploy normal .xap on W10M....what u very muich for helping,


----------



## blueboysin (Sep 8, 2015)

How to update text size? After tweak for 5th action toggle the font size become too small so I just want to know is there any way to change the font size?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 8, 2015)

Sharp852 said:


> Hello,i am  new to W10M ....i can deploy Astoria app....but how can i deploy normal .xap on W10M....what u very muich for helping,

Click to collapse



u can use
WPV XAP Deployer 2.0.rar

for example to install xap


----------



## kwanice (Sep 8, 2015)

kwanice said:


> The Half screen Is supported on Windows 10, not with This tweak (i think  )
> U Can update the size of your text on settings
> I have it in french but must Be ergonomy settings, and other option and u Can 'zoom' the text, i have put 150%

Click to collapse





blueboysin said:


> How to update text size? After tweak for 5th action toggle the font size become too small so I just want to know is there any way to change the font size?

Click to collapse



i said on post #51


----------



## kwanice (Sep 12, 2015)

some dev can help me to avoid the message error when we want to go back information of the model phone?

thanks


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 20, 2015)

Some tweak not working with last build


----------



## kwanice (Sep 20, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> Some tweak not working with last build

Click to collapse



that's normal but which one don't work?

(tweaks Was working for windows 8)


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 20, 2015)

kwanice said:


> that's normal but which one don't work?
> 
> (tweaks Was working for windows 8)

Click to collapse



for example tile mod not working with build 10536. It was working with old build.
My device has interop-unlock.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 20, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> for example tile mod not working with build 10536. It was working with old build.
> My device has interop-unlock.

Click to collapse



What is the tile mod?
You use for what?


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 20, 2015)

kwanice said:


> What is the tile mod?
> You use for what?

Click to collapse



mod for set more tile, for example 8 small tile and more. I set it and reboot but it doesn't work.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 21, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> mod for set more tile, for example 8 small tile and more. I set it and reboot but it doesn't work.

Click to collapse



what is your phone? model ?
Do u have the 5th action button? if u dont have u need to use 'wide screen' section, and use the hack. reboot

If u have the 5th button, normaly u already have 8 small tiles on screen 
       (have you enable option on settings/personnalisation/Home/display more tiles?)

finaly , Try to put 10 small tiles to see if it work, on my phone, Nokia Lumia 930 (with 5th action button hack enable), it's work


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 21, 2015)

kwanice said:


> what is your phone? model ?
> Do u have the 5th action button? if u dont have u need to use 'wide screen' section, and use the hack. reboot
> 
> If u have the 5th button, normaly u already have 8 small tiles on screen
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you, now working.
any method for replace 4g word with lte?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 21, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> thank you, now working.
> any method for replace 4g word with lte?

Click to collapse



hum...nope..

i dont think we can remplace text on the top of the screen...

if we can, tell me  i will add on this program ^^


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 21, 2015)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings]
"1XRTT"="1X"
"1XRTT_DEFAULT"="1X"
"EVDO_DEFAULT"="DO"
"EVDO_REV0"="DO"
"EVDO_REVA"="DO"
"EVDO_REVB"="DO"
"GSM_DEFAULT"="G"
"GSM_EDGE"="E"
"GSM_GPRS"="G"
"LTE_DEFAULT"="L"
"LTE_FDD"="L"
"LTE_TDD"="L"
"TDSCDMA_DC_HSPAPLUS"="H+"
"TDSCDMA_DEFAULT"="T"
"TDSCDMA_HSDPA"="H"
"TDSCDMA_HSPAPLUS"="H+"
"TDSCDMA_HSUPA"="H"
"TDSCDMA_UMTS"="T"
"UMTS_DC_HSPAPLUS"="H+"
"UMTS_DEFAULT"="3G"
"UMTS_HSDPA"="H"
"UMTS_HSPAPLUS"="H+"
"UMTS_HSPAPLUS_64QAM"="H+"
"UMTS_HSUPA"="H"
"UMTS_UMTS"="3G"


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 21, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\SystemTray\DataConnectionStrings]
> "1XRTT"="1X"
> "1XRTT_DEFAULT"="1X"
> "EVDO_DEFAULT"="DO"
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, working!!!
See screenshot.... LOL


----------



## kwanice (Sep 21, 2015)

Yep working...
I Will add on m'y tweak ^^


----------



## kwanice (Sep 21, 2015)

- update first post

- Update tweak.rar (tweak.xml) to add tweak for data connection name


----------



## kwanice (Sep 22, 2015)

update 1st post

Add Ip static on windows 10 mobile  thanks to bbakbbaki


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 22, 2015)

kwanice said:


> - update first post
> 
> - Update tweak.rar (tweak.xml) to add tweak for data connection name

Click to collapse



for connection name, if you set a name with more 5 word it doesn't work because value is a string of 32bit so max 5 word (blank character incluse)


----------



## kwanice (Sep 23, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> for connection name, if you set a name with more 5 word it doesn't work because value is a string of 32bit so max 5 word (blank character incluse)

Click to collapse



thanks for that, and it's logical, u cant have a long word on the systray ^^

++


----------



## Ma.Rio (Sep 24, 2015)

Is there an option to set a custom accent color? I remember seeing that tweak back in 8.0 days or smth like that.


----------



## mybabysexy (Sep 24, 2015)

can we use emoji on those values?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Ma.Rio said:


> Is there an option to set a custom accent color? I remember seeing that tweak back in 8.0 days or smth like that.

Click to collapse



U have tweak on user interface / change default accent color
But i dont test on W10M

Good.luck ?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> can we use emoji on those values?

Click to collapse



Emoji on systray? Test and tell me ^^


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't get the "wide screen" on the tweaks app.. I have rebooted and all, using Lumia 930.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> I don't get the "wide screen" on the tweaks app.. I have rebooted and all, using Lumia 930.

Click to collapse



hum...have u unlock device?
full interop?


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 24, 2015)

kwanice said:


> hum...have u unlock device?
> full interop?

Click to collapse



Yes, unlocked and interop'ed.. I get the app, and can change stuff... But I don't see any effect from the changes. AND I don't see the Wide Screen section. Tried to change the Action buttons, to get the fifth one..but didn't work.

EDIT: And I only get 57 Tweaks available, not 64 as the OP says..


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> Yes, unlocked and interop'ed.. I get the app, and can change stuff... But I don't see any effect from the changes. AND I don't see the Wide Screen section. Tried to change the Action buttons, to get the fifth one..but didn't work.

Click to collapse



if u dont have wide screen section , u need to download tweaks.rar, unrar and load this files tweaks.xml into the app
u can use onedrive or transfer this files on nokia


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> Yes, unlocked and interop'ed.. I get the app, and can change stuff... But I don't see any effect from the changes. AND I don't see the Wide Screen section. Tried to change the Action buttons, to get the fifth one..but didn't work.
> 
> EDIT: And I only get 57 Tweaks available, not 64 as the OP says..

Click to collapse



now more 100 tweaks lol


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 24, 2015)

kwanice said:


> if u dont have wide screen section , u need to download tweaks.rar, unrar and load this files tweaks.xml into the app
> u can use onedrive or transfer this files on nokia

Click to collapse



Trying that now


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> Trying that now

Click to collapse




i will update first post to put more detail about that lol


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 24, 2015)

kwanice said:


> i will update first post to put more detail about that lol

Click to collapse



Cool, got the "wide screen" thing..

Now, what do I have to do to get more tiles on my 930?  Do I need to change anything there?  Or just toggle the "for all types" to on? 

EDIT: Never mind, I got it now  Looks AMAZING!!  Love your work here!!


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> Cool, got the "wide screen" thing..
> 
> Now, what do I have to do to get more tiles on my 930?  Do I need to change anything there?  Or just toggle the "for all types" to on?

Click to collapse



yes just toggle first item
u have other tweak to have more than 8 small tiles...but its very small lol


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 24, 2015)

kwanice said:


> yes just toggle first item
> u have other tweak to have more than 8 small tiles...but its very small lol

Click to collapse



8 is perfect for the 930  Not even gonna TRY 10.. LOL  I don't know why MS didn't include this from the start, this looks so much better


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> 8 is perfect for the 930  Not even gonna TRY 10.. LOL  I don't know why MS didn't include this from the start, this looks so much better

Click to collapse



u can its easy to change with this app..
yes microsoft sometimes forget to add functionality.... sad


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 24, 2015)

kwanice said:


> u can its easy to change with this app..
> yes microsoft sometimes forget to add functionality.... sad

Click to collapse



Is there a way to make a tile that's LARGE, like two wide tiles on top of each other? A big square tile?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> Is there a way to make a tile that's LARGE, like two wide tiles on top of each other? A big square tile?

Click to collapse



nope...i think its not possible again....

it will be great to do that...but no


----------



## Knu2Lav (Sep 24, 2015)

kwanice said:


> nope...i think its not possible again....
> 
> it will be great to do that...but no

Click to collapse



Ok  Maybe in a future build update or something.. But I'm not complaining, love my 930 even more now 
Thanks again!


----------



## kwanice (Sep 24, 2015)

Knu2Lav said:


> Ok  Maybe in a future build update or something.. But I'm not complaining, love my 930 even more now
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



my pleasure ^^


----------



## mybabysexy (Sep 25, 2015)

[edit]
no emojies on systray


----------



## kwanice (Sep 25, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> [edit]
> no emojies on systray

Click to collapse



ok thansk 

i've been noticed about your last message : have u suceed to update the app ?

i'm about to change the button to automaticaly update with my files...i will try ^^


----------



## qzem (Sep 25, 2015)

Has anyone made a research if it is possible to enable Continuum option on phones that runs Windows 10 Mobile. Maybe it could be done trough registry... It is very possible that this feature is build in latest Windows 10 Mobile but it will be enabled later and only on Premium phones. It would be nice to test it though .


----------



## kwanice (Sep 25, 2015)

qzem said:


> Haw anyone made a research if it is possible to enable Continuum option on phones that runs Windows 10 Mobile. Maybe it could be done trough registry... It is very possible that this feature is build in latest Windows 10 Mobile but it will be enabled later and only on Premium phones. I would be nice to test it though .

Click to collapse



hum^^ can be funny 
good luck for search ^^


----------



## mybabysexy (Sep 25, 2015)

that's fine now, tks. Still searching for changing soft keys icons


----------



## mnsiw (Sep 27, 2015)

Got it working on Lumia 535, Windows 10 Mobile 10536.1004
Thanks for sharing wonderful tweak


----------



## kwanice (Sep 27, 2015)

mnsiw said:


> Got it working on Lumia 535, Windows 10 Mobile 10536.1004
> Thanks for sharing wonderful tweak

Click to collapse



welcome ^^
i wanna answer your question and u have edited^^

so nice for u if its work^^


----------



## kwanice (Sep 27, 2015)

- Update first Post
- I've changed the web update button in the app, on the bottom bar : i've put my files tweaks.xml into the app for easy use.

Tell me if it work 

Thanks!


----------



## Sicily98IT (Sep 27, 2015)

kwanice said:


> - Update first Post
> - I've changed the web update button in the app, on the bottom bar : i've put my files tweaks.xml into the app for easy use.
> 
> Tell me if it work
> ...

Click to collapse




yes, it work fine


----------



## kwanice (Sep 27, 2015)

Cool ^^


----------



## ZestyLemonSauce (Sep 27, 2015)

Suggestions to add to your app

*Maximum Auto Brightness Amount:*
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight\UserSettingAutoBrightnessScalerMax
*Minimum Auto Brightness Amount:*
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight\UserSettingAutoBrightnessScalerMin

*Manual Brightness Maximum*
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight\UserSettingManualBrightness2
*Manual Brightness Minimum*
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight\UserSettingManualBrightness0

Appreciate your work!


----------



## kwanice (Sep 27, 2015)

ZestyLemonSauce said:


> Suggestions to add to your app
> 
> *Maximum Auto Brightness Amount:*
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight\UserSettingAutoBrightnessScalerMax
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for suggestion, i've already seen a lot of other tweak to add...BUT
when i add it on this app, we need to put in hexadecimal....
its not easy for beginner....
try to find a solution...


----------



## kwanice (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi
need some help with my xap...

With this file, i can update with my new files 'tweaks.xml' but now i think i have problem with editing registry.....:s

have any idea?

thanks

EDIT : FIXED !!


----------



## mybabysexy (Sep 27, 2015)

i dont understand the manual one, that's the key name with that number or the number is the value?


----------



## bbakbbaki (Sep 27, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Hi
> need some help with my xap...
> 
> With this file, i can update with my new files 'tweaks.xml' but now i think i have problem with editing registry.....:s
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes works
thanks


----------



## kwanice (Sep 27, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> i dont understand the manual one, that's the key name with that number or the number is the value?

Click to collapse



u talking about which tweak?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 27, 2015)

bbakbbaki said:


> Yes works
> thanks

Click to collapse



i fix it !


----------



## mybabysexy (Sep 28, 2015)

kwanice said:


> u talking about which tweak?

Click to collapse



Manual Brightness Maximum
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight\User SettingManualBrightness2
Manual Brightness Minimum
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight\User SettingManualBrightness0
this one. I misclicked the reply button )


----------



## ZestyLemonSauce (Sep 28, 2015)

mybabysexy said:


> i dont understand the manual one, that's the key name with that number or the number is the value?

Click to collapse



That is the keyname. except i accidentally put a space between user and setting 

When you cycle through brightness modes in action center, the low, medium and high options are the manual brightness modes. (UsersettingManualBrightness0,1,2)
And theres auto (UserSettingAutobrightness...).

I've only put 0 and 2 because those values are the only ones you tweak through the registry to reach a lower or higher light amount than what the brightness settings allow you to do.

eg my UserSettingManualBrightness0 is 5 instead of 30 so when i go to my action center and cycle through the modes to low it becomes darker so my eyes dont burn in the dark. As my 930 default low brightness is too bright for me in the dark.

Sorry for my terrible explanation


----------



## kwanice (Sep 28, 2015)

ZestyLemonSauce said:


> That is the keyname. except i accidentally put a space between user and setting
> 
> When you cycle through brightness modes in action center, the low, medium and high options are the manual brightness modes. (UsersettingManualBrightness0,1,2)
> And theres auto (UserSettingAutobrightness...).
> ...

Click to collapse



it's ok, i think we understand 

BUT, like as i said in other post... the problem is if i want to add these values on the app, i need to use Hexadecimal number instead of decimal...
i need to find something to change it easier. (we dont have all, a hexadecimal calculator ^^)


----------



## ZestyLemonSauce (Sep 28, 2015)

kwanice said:


> it's ok, i think we understand
> 
> BUT, like as i said in other post... the problem is if i want to add these values on the app, i need to use Hexadecimal number instead of decimal...
> i need to find something to change it easier. (we dont have all, a hexadecimal calculator ^^)

Click to collapse



You could use a list eg:
<tweak category="Brightness" name="Low Brightness- Dont put it too low or you wont see your screen" type="enum">
<entry path="HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight" name="UserSettingManualBrightness0" type="dword" default="1E">
<value name="default">1E</value>
<value name="BrighterThanMyFuture">14</value>
<value name="low">A</value>
<value name="quite low">5</value>
<value name="very low">1</value>
</entry>
</tweak>

Not sure what default is though


----------



## kwanice (Sep 28, 2015)

ZestyLemonSauce said:


> You could use a list eg:
> <tweak category="Brightness" name="Low Brightness- Dont put it too low or you wont see your screen" type="enum">
> <entry path="HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight" name="UserSettingManualBrightness0" type="dword" default="1E">
> <value name="default">1E</value>
> ...

Click to collapse



yep, i think about that, i use it for other tweak but i wanna try to add more value...but maybe u right it will be more easy^^
thanks for advice


----------



## kwanice (Sep 28, 2015)

ZestyLemonSauce said:


> That is the keyname. except i accidentally put a space between user and setting
> 
> When you cycle through brightness modes in action center, the low, medium and high options are the manual brightness modes. (UsersettingManualBrightness0,1,2)
> And theres auto (UserSettingAutobrightness...).
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm actually trying to add these tweaks 
but i have written before other tweak...similar..
do u see the difference?
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\OEM\Brightness\HighBrightnessPct  100
LowerBrightnessPct 33
MediumBrightnessPct  66

It's the value when we click on the brightness button to set low 33 or medium 66 and High 100...

what's the difference with the registry Nokia ?

(maybe it's only for nokia phone no ?)


----------



## kwanice (Sep 28, 2015)

Update First post
Update XAP with new version, build with my tweaks.xml


----------



## abhirajsoni (Sep 29, 2015)

When i try to install this xap files. It says- completed with errors. And it doesn't install.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

abhirajsoni said:


> When i try to install this xap files. It says- completed with errors. And it doesn't install.

Click to collapse



which errors?
i dont have this problem.

try uninstall, reboot and reinstall.

have u try to install other xap ? is it work?


----------



## abhirajsoni (Sep 29, 2015)

kwanice said:


> which errors?
> i dont have this problem.
> 
> try uninstall, reboot and reinstall.
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't install. I deploy it using deployer tool. And it shows me error in the end that completed with errors. Others xap files are installing fine.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

abhirajsoni said:


> It doesn't install. I deploy it using deployer tool. And it shows me error in the end that completed with errors. Others xap files are installing fine.

Click to collapse



do u use the app in attachment?
can u try with this one?

i use the dev deployer and i just try now, and i have no error


----------



## ciere.ict (Sep 29, 2015)

When i faced this problem a phone reboot fixed it for me. Lumia 930


Verzonden met Tapatalk


----------



## Laicure (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh hello, I have been following this thread for a long time and just got updated..
It seems that you've taken over the WPTweaker app or something?
I'm just wondering if you could still add your tweak XML file as a separate attachment for now (just for, at least, 1 week) because we (I and my friends) still doesn't have a PC access to deploy your new modified XAP 
Thanks for your efforts <3


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

Laicure said:


> Oh hello, I have been following this thread for a long time and just got updated..
> It seems that you've taken over the WPTweaker app or something?
> I'm just wondering if you could still add the tweak XML file as a separate attachment for now (just for, at least, 1 week) because we (I and my friends) still doesn't have a PC access to deploy your new modified XAP
> Thanks for your efforts <3

Click to collapse



of course no problem


----------



## Laicure (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow, that was so fast thanks again!


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

Laicure said:


> Wow, that was so fast thanks again!

Click to collapse



 i was on my surface so^^ easy and fast


----------



## abhirajsoni (Sep 29, 2015)

kwanice said:


> do u use the app in attachment?
> can u try with this one?
> 
> i use the dev deployer and i just try now, and i have no error

Click to collapse



i am using the same tool and i am attaching the screenshot.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

abhirajsoni said:


> i am using the same tool and i am attaching the screenshot.

Click to collapse



retry ^^ doesnt work


----------



## abhirajsoni (Sep 29, 2015)

i have no idea how to make it work. it completes with error. can anybody help me through teamviewer.?


----------



## Laicure (Sep 29, 2015)

kwanice said:


> i was on my surface so^^ easy and fast

Click to collapse



Oh.. Cool! 
I tried the brightness settings on my Lumia 730 8.1GDR3, it's seems to be not causing any brightness changes lower than Low's 33%.. I tried setting Low to 50 (BrighterThanMyFuture option), it worked well.
Please correct me if I'm wrong about the 33% thing, I could just be having some eye problem though


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

Laicure said:


> Oh.. Cool!
> I tried the brightness settings on my Lumia 730 8.1GDR3, it's seems to be not causing any brightness changes lower than Low's 33%.. I tried setting Low to 50 (BrighterThanMyFuture option), it worked well.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong about the 33% thing, I could just be having some eye problem though

Click to collapse



Ok i will check it


----------



## kwanice (Sep 29, 2015)

Laicure said:


> Oh.. Cool!
> I tried the brightness settings on my Lumia 730 8.1GDR3, it's seems to be not causing any brightness changes lower than Low's 33%.. I tried setting Low to 50 (BrighterThanMyFuture option), it worked well.
> Please correct me if I'm wrong about the 33% thing, I could just be having some eye problem though

Click to collapse



Omg...i think u are right...i test all value...im at 25....and it's not working too...:s so bad !! 
why such restriction?...

maybe i will look with other registry....

edit : there is other registry LowBrightnessPct with 15 of value...

on my tweak i change LowerBrightnessPct...its value is 33

i test later with LowBrightnessPct value of 5 ...
^^


----------



## Laicure (Sep 29, 2015)

Yah.. Too bad, but I'll be happy to test it too on my device 
I really want lower brightness though hehe!


----------



## Laicure (Sep 30, 2015)

via Lumia 730 wp8.1 Update 2 
Please delete if there are duplicates.

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\ActionCenter\AllowNocenterAboveLock
- 0 to disable action center on Lock Screen
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DateTime\Servers
- NTP Servers and NTP alternatives, I don't know if usable but I changed 1 to my preference
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Sense\Enabled
- 0 to completely disable Motion Data (please confirm, works well to me)


----------



## kwanice (Sep 30, 2015)

i see a lot of funny tweak, as enable or disable led for the three hardware button on the bot^^
we can switch off or on easily
its too bad than nobody can use that on an app ...


----------



## kwanice (Sep 30, 2015)

Laicure said:


> via Lumia 730 wp8.1 Update 2
> Please delete if there are duplicates.
> 
> HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\ActionCenter\AllowNocenterAboveLock
> ...

Click to collapse



Im adding them to tweaks
BUT :
- disable actioncenter on lockscreen doesnt work for me..( i can open it on lock screen)
- ur last tweak is for data SENSE and not motion or it is the same?
i see other same tweak on :
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Microsoft\Data Sense\DSEnabled

EDIT : 
i already have in my tweak this one
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Microsoft\Data Sense\DSEnabled => Enable Data Sense WiFI hotspots
HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Sense\Enabled => enable Data motion ?


----------



## kwanice (Sep 30, 2015)

Update first post (will put color later^^)
add some tweaks
need test for actioncenter on lockscreen
thanks


----------



## waseem.gani (Sep 30, 2015)

does this work in lumia 1520

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

does this work in lumia 1520


----------



## kwanice (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes work on all nokia phone


----------



## mahmutuslu (Sep 30, 2015)

lumia 930 not deployed "package could not be registered" error


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Oct 1, 2015)

disable LED on hardware really help me out, It is too bright at night


----------



## kwanice (Oct 1, 2015)

HTC_FUZE said:


> disable LED on hardware really help me out, It is too bright at night

Click to collapse



cool


----------



## kwanice (Oct 1, 2015)

mahmutuslu said:


> lumia 930 not deployed "package could not be registered" error

Click to collapse



i dont remember how to resolve this error, but are u sure ur phone is full unlock? interop ?
my main phone is 930, so : it's work for sure 
there is a lot of thread and tuto giving explication for that


----------



## Laicure (Oct 1, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Im adding them to tweaks
> BUT :
> - disable actioncenter on lockscreen doesnt work for me..( i can open it on lock screen)
> - ur last tweak is for data SENSE and not motion or it is the same?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh.. /hmm I'll recheck the allow action center thing again.. 
And for the Sense, it makes the Motion Data (at ..\Nokia\Sense\Enabled) like this:






Edit:
I have confirmed the no action center above lock. It is actually a "No Notifications" above lock, here is the screenshot:




If it is 0 or disabled, you cannot further pull the handle down.


----------



## kwanice (Oct 2, 2015)

Laicure said:


> Oh.. /hmm I'll recheck the allow action center thing again..
> And for the Sense, it makes the Motion Data (at ..\Nokia\Sense\Enabled) like this:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks 
for ur second tweak, i've already seen that but u can change this "option" in the settings...so i think it not very usefull to add it.
After can u explain how u can display this screen of data motion? i try to open it...but impossible !
thanks


----------



## mahmoud.facebook (Oct 2, 2015)

*help please*

i have windows mobile 10 and i try developer mode  and sideload apps couze i wana deploy dat app and i get error 0x80073cf6


----------



## kwanice (Oct 2, 2015)

mahmoud.facebook said:


> i have windows mobile 10 and i try developer mode  and sideload apps couze i wana deploy dat app and i get error 0x80073cf6

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../jailbreak-interop-unlock-windows-10-t3178140
u have done that?


----------



## Laicure (Oct 3, 2015)

kwanice said:


> thanks
> for ur second tweak, i've already seen that but u can change this "option" in the settings...so i think it not very usefull to add it.
> After can u explain how u can display this screen of data motion? i try to open it...but impossible !
> thanks

Click to collapse



Oh.. /hmm After I changed the Enabled to 0, restart then I tried opening the Motion Data from the settings then the contents disappeared.. Just that.. There's nothing I changed other than that.. Please note that I'm on wp8.1 Update 2.


----------



## feoktistovmax (Oct 4, 2015)

kwanice said:


> i dont remember how to resolve this error, but are u sure ur phone is full unlock? interop ?
> my main phone is 930, so : it's work for sure
> there is a lot of thread and tuto giving explication for that

Click to collapse



Lumia 640 LTE DS not deployed "package could not be registered" error


----------



## kwanice (Oct 4, 2015)

Laicure said:


> Oh.. /hmm After I changed the Enabled to 0, restart then I tried opening the Motion Data from the settings then the contents disappeared.. Just that.. There's nothing I changed other than that.. Please note that I'm on wp8.1 Update 2.

Click to collapse



yes its the good reason, on WP8 and W10M its different !
sad^^


----------



## kwanice (Oct 4, 2015)

feoktistovmax said:


> Lumia 640 LTE DS not deployed "package could not be registered" error

Click to collapse



1) u are not full interop unlock..
2) maybe u use bad deployment tools for deploying xap on ur phone...


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Oct 13, 2015)

Search button is always touched accidentally which will bring Cortana up, it is very annoying. is there a way to change the delay time? e.g. I have to press longer than 500 ms to activate Cortana.


----------



## kwanice (Oct 13, 2015)

HTC_FUZE said:


> Search button is always touched accidentally which will bring Cortana up, it is very annoying. is there a way to change the delay time? e.g. I have to press longer than 500 ms to activate Cortana.

Click to collapse



yes u can try
section Buttons/search (simple search) and search Cortana 
=>> try to put long delay


----------



## FzeNiX (Oct 16, 2015)

One question, why i can't see where to change number of Low Brightlight Mode?, only can change medium and high


----------



## osuki9x (Oct 16, 2015)

*Scale text on build 10549*

Build 10549 enable us to scale the text and apps. But in some phone, the range is limited to a certain range. On my Lumia 520, it's from 100 to 150. Is there any registry that control that?


----------



## adijagiel (Oct 16, 2015)

osuki9x said:


> Build 10549 enable us to scale the text and apps. But in some phone, the range is limited to a certain range. On my Lumia 520, it's from 100 to 150. Is there any registry that control that?

Click to collapse



HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo\PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-938_1000
After this reboot phone


----------



## osuki9x (Oct 17, 2015)

adijagiel said:


> HKLM\System\Platform\DeviceTargetingInfo\PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-938_1000
> After this reboot phone

Click to collapse



Not this one. I mean that the range of the "Size of text, apps items in this display" in Display setting. Change the Model Name will change the scale of the whole phone but the slider range of "Size of text, apps items in this display"


----------



## bahek332 (Oct 17, 2015)

Can you add tweak to disable automatic operation system update? Cause I don't want to receive update that will probably disable interop unlock. My phone has a problem with touch buttons, and the only way to use it is software buttons.


----------



## raghulive (Oct 19, 2015)

In build 10549 , app not applying any changes with tweaks. number Of  columns changing and sounds changing not working, but through custom pfd no of columns  change working, please update the app for 10549


----------



## atsushiboy (Oct 20, 2015)

Is there anyway I can customize the UserAgent for the MMS? 
I could only dowload my MMS when my UserAgent is disguised as an iphone 3G.
Thanks


----------



## atsushiboy (Oct 22, 2015)

Well, I did manage to find the registry for the Useragent, and was able to download some mms, but only if there were no attachments on it. Also, I wasn`t able to reply to the mms so I`ll report back if any people need any info on this.


----------



## raghulive (Oct 30, 2015)

its working fine on 10581 too


----------



## inejco (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for this. One question: this thing messed up my keyboard, it's now set to biggest again but it's still smaller than it used to be. Anyway I could fix this? Reseting to defaults in app won't help. Also I'm not in mood for another reset.


----------



## Phantom Developer (Nov 8, 2015)

*5 quick action toggles*

Hi guys,
I found out that if you Interop unlock on Windows 10 mobile and change the Registry entry:
HKLM/SYSTEM/Platform/DeviceTargetingInfo
Key = PhoneManufacturerModelName
to RM-938_1000 then you get 5 quick actions in action center


----------



## kwanice (Nov 8, 2015)

Phantom Developer said:


> Hi guys,
> I found out that if you Interop unlock on Windows 10 mobile and change the Registry entry:
> HKLM/SYSTEM/Platform/DeviceTargetingInfo
> Key = PhoneManufacturerModelName
> to RM-938_1000 then you get 5 quick actions in action center

Click to collapse



Lol, its a joke? Loooooool

edit : ok, it's just the purpose of this topic 
read first post !


----------



## lrhage (Nov 9, 2015)

is there any way to turn on transparency to the notification center?


----------



## kwanice (Nov 9, 2015)

FzeNiX said:


> One question, why i can't see where to change number of Low Brightlight Mode?, only can change medium and high

Click to collapse



yep, i search for that in registry but impossible to find the good one..
when i have time i will look for ..more^^


----------



## kwanice (Nov 9, 2015)

osuki9x said:


> Build 10549 enable us to scale the text and apps. But in some phone, the range is limited to a certain range. On my Lumia 520, it's from 100 to 150. Is there any registry that control that?

Click to collapse



wow nice question... i realy dont know ! need to search for !


----------



## kwanice (Nov 9, 2015)

bahek332 said:


> Can you add tweak to disable automatic operation system update? Cause I don't want to receive update that will probably disable interop unlock. My phone has a problem with touch buttons, and the only way to use it is software buttons.

Click to collapse



maybe there is registry...need to find it!
but im not sure that update change interop...


----------



## kwanice (Nov 9, 2015)

raghulive said:


> In build 10549 , app not applying any changes with tweaks. number Of  columns changing and sounds changing not working, but through custom pfd no of columns  change working, please update the app for 10549

Click to collapse



sorry i dont understand.

the tweak for 5 action button etc.... work on all build.


----------



## kwanice (Nov 9, 2015)

atsushiboy said:


> Is there anyway I can customize the UserAgent for the MMS?
> I could only dowload my MMS when my UserAgent is disguised as an iphone 3G.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



what is your build?
do u try , on win 10 build, to change APN for mms ?


----------



## kwanice (Nov 9, 2015)

inejco said:


> Thank you so much for this. One question: this thing messed up my keyboard, it's now set to biggest again but it's still smaller than it used to be. Anyway I could fix this? Reseting to defaults in app won't help. Also I'm not in mood for another reset.

Click to collapse



sorry..dont understand?
have screen shot to show ur problem?


----------



## kwanice (Nov 9, 2015)

lrhage said:


> is there any way to turn on transparency to the notification center?

Click to collapse



hum...to slide down and see background? may be cool stuff^^ need to look for, not sure it possible


----------



## inejco (Nov 9, 2015)

kwanice said:


> sorry..dont understand?
> have screen shot to show ur problem?

Click to collapse



Here you go http://1drv.ms/1lfKkrg
B4 i started using this app and tweaking stuff, keyboard was larger (both wider and higher) and there was no option to move it around. I have 920, and DPI in settings in set to max, Windows 10 v10581


----------



## kwanice (Nov 10, 2015)

inejco said:


> Here you go http://1drv.ms/1lfKkrg
> B4 i started using this app and tweaking stuff, keyboard was larger (both wider and higher) and there was no option to move it around. I have 920, and DPI in settings in set to max, Windows 10 v10581

Click to collapse



oh yes i understand 

in fact when u use the tweak to change the number of action button, and the size of home screen (changing also, multitasking view, keyboard with press bar ...), the keyboard are smaller...
=> its true its more difficult to type on it..but i dont think it's possible to change the size of the keyboard only...
i dont see registry about scaling keyboard but i dont see all ^^

sorry guy


----------



## inejco (Nov 10, 2015)

The thing is, I ****ed up. Switch for 5 apps in action center is always on even after phone restart, and I see just 4. I think this setting caused this weirdness to my phone.


----------



## kwanice (Nov 10, 2015)

inejco said:


> The thing is, I ****ed up. Switch for 5 apps in action center is always on even after phone restart, and I see just 4. I think this setting caused this weirdness to my phone.

Click to collapse



what is your phone?
on the tweak u can disable and re enable it ok? after restart ok?


----------



## inejco (Nov 10, 2015)

920 win 10 10581. After reboot it stays on in your app, but in reality it still shows just 4.


----------



## kwanice (Nov 10, 2015)

inejco said:


> 920 win 10 10581. After reboot it stays on in your app, but in reality it still shows just 4.

Click to collapse



have u done what i said? disable and renable?


----------



## hacky4real (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, am wondering if there is a hack to lock the start screen so tie can't be rearranged 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## kwanice (Nov 11, 2015)

hacky4real said:


> Hi everyone, am wondering if there is a hack to lock the start screen so tie can't be rearranged
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



??? i dont understand sorry


----------



## hacky4real (Nov 11, 2015)

What I meant is to lock the start screen so tiles can't be pinned, remove or rearranged. This prevent accidental unpinning of tiles 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## kwanice (Nov 11, 2015)

hacky4real said:


> What I meant is to lock the start screen so tiles can't be pinned, remove or rearranged. This prevent accidental unpinning of tiles
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



oh ok !
i understand ! 

but i think its not possible !


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 15, 2015)

a transparent action center would be really nice.
is there a registry hack for that?

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3ef6nu/windows_10_mobile_transparent_action_center_i/


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 18, 2015)

another nice tweak would be to disable the annoying noise reduction
i have a lumia 920 and due to the buggy noise reduction, my phone partner can not understand me...


----------



## ardentis (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, everytime I try to download the xap it fails to install. Is this a bug with 10581? Is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## kwanice (Nov 19, 2015)

ardentis said:


> Hi, everytime I try to download the xap it fails to install. Is this a bug with 10581? Is there something that I'm missing?

Click to collapse



Have u used root tool to interop and unlock ur phone?


----------



## BlueTR (Nov 19, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Have u used root tool to interop and unlock ur phone?

Click to collapse



I have interop unlock and have deployed some interop apps but cant deploy wptweaker. I get 0x80073D0D error. Tried both sd card and phone but no luck.


----------



## ciere.ict (Nov 19, 2015)

*[116 TWEAKS] 2015-09-30 Tweaks for Windows 10 mobile - Quick Action button et...*



BlueTR said:


> I have interop unlock and have deployed some interop apps but cant deploy wptweaker. I get 0x80073D0D error. Tried both sd card and phone but no luck.

Click to collapse




Rebooted after unlocking before and deployed wp tweaker before any other app? Maybe it helps

Verzonden met Tapatalk


----------



## inejco (Nov 19, 2015)

I fixed my small keyboard problem by reseting phone. Seems like I was playing too much with DPI or/and your tile sizes tweaks . Thx again for this, you are GOD.


----------



## BlueTR (Nov 20, 2015)

ciere.ict said:


> Rebooted after unlocking before and deployed wp tweaker before any other app? Maybe it helps
> 
> Verzonden met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got interop unlock and rebooted then tried to deploy wptweaker and got error so I tried to deploy font changer and it didnt give error. I even changed my font but impossible to deploy tweaker.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 20, 2015)

Real tweak. It maked my day: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...x-fix-0x803f8006-error-regedit-nokia-t3252827


----------



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice tweaks


----------



## todarkness (Nov 26, 2015)

i am mostly interested in the camera tweaks for my lumia 1020. but i wanted to ask if you know how these tweaks will effect future windows 10 mobile updates.


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 26, 2015)

are the tweaks still in developing?

A really nice feature would be to skipt the music tracks with the hardware volume buttons, even in locked mode

Press Volume Up for 2 seconds => next music track
Press Volume Down for 2 seconds => preview track
Press both => pause


And  to change the background image of the action center


----------



## mybabysexy (Nov 26, 2015)

schmo90 said:


> are the tweaks still in developing?
> 
> A really nice feature would be to skipt the music tracks with the hardware volume buttons, even in locked mode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just like in Blackberry's phones. I'm planning to switch my phone to use that feature


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 26, 2015)

I use headset button to do this. One click: start...stop. 2 clicks forward. 3 clicks backward.
I don't even need to pullout the phone.


----------



## schmo90 (Nov 26, 2015)

yeah this was i looking for thank you very very much 
i didnot know that i can use the headset to control the music


----------



## hacky4real (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there any tweaks for system volume! W10m doesn't have enough power to produce better sound with headphones. There's no single equalizer app ? in the store. Just want to know if there a way/hack/tweak to increase the system (max 30) volume for better amplification and sound quality! Thanks


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 27, 2015)

hacky4real said:


> Is there any tweaks for system volume! W10m doesn't have enough power to produce better sound with headphones. There's no single equalizer app �� in the store. Just want to know if there a way/hack/tweak to increase the system (max 30) volume for better amplification and sound quality! Thanks

Click to collapse



Clean your ears.... what phone do you have?


----------



## kwanice (Nov 27, 2015)

todarkness said:


> i am mostly interested in the camera tweaks for my lumia 1020. but i wanted to ask if you know how these tweaks will effect future windows 10 mobile updates.

Click to collapse



sorry dont know


----------



## kwanice (Nov 27, 2015)

schmo90 said:


> are the tweaks still in developing?
> 
> A really nice feature would be to skipt the music tracks with the hardware volume buttons, even in locked mode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hm can be cool...but not sure it can possible only by tweak....dont see any registry for that..


----------



## pelopidass (Nov 28, 2015)

anyone has problem with deploying? I got an error that the packaged is not signed.


----------



## kwanice (Nov 28, 2015)

pelopidass said:


> anyone has problem with deploying? I got an error that the packaged is not signed.

Click to collapse



Nope im on 10586.11, and i dont have any problèm to déploy it
Sure u are interop and unlock?


----------



## pelopidass (Nov 28, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Nope im on 10586.11, and i dont have any problèm to déploy it
> Sure u are interop and unlock?

Click to collapse



The Root Tool says "Success" :/ I think I am, yes.


----------



## kwanice (Nov 28, 2015)

pelopidass said:


> The Root Tool says "Success" :/ I think I am, yes.

Click to collapse



Can u deploy other app xap ?
Maybe it the program u use to deploy..i use the app from visual studio so...


----------



## ryuzakiren (Nov 28, 2015)

am getting package could not be registered  on build 586 (L1020)


----------



## pelopidass (Nov 28, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Can u deploy other app xap ?
> Maybe it the program u use to deploy..i use the app from visual studio so...

Click to collapse



I can yes. I have deployed the Root Tool. I will try Visual Studio because now I'm using Windows Phone mini SDK.


----------



## jenijames1987 (Nov 29, 2015)

For some reason WPTweaker no longer saves settings after I select them. I tried changing my tile amount (6,8,10,12,14) but it doesnt tell me I need to reboot afterwards & nothing changes. I have uninstalled & re-installed the app with NO success... Help? Nokia Lumia 635 (512mb ram variant) - Yes interop/unlock is achieved


----------



## kwanice (Nov 29, 2015)

i think there are some new "problem" with lastest build, i dont have any confirmation windows..and no restart...

dont forget, sensboston (who create this app) developp this app for windows phone 8/8.1...

so ^^ i cant do more

sorry


----------



## jenijames1987 (Nov 29, 2015)

*sad/mad*

There have been no updates released by MS since I installed the app. I'm on Build 10586.11 & it worked last week but all of a sudden it doesn't anymore & that makes me sad/mad


----------



## kwanice (Nov 29, 2015)

jenijames1987 said:


> There have been no updates released by MS since I installed the app. I'm on Build 10586.11 & it worked last week but all of a sudden it doesn't anymore & that makes me sad/mad

Click to collapse



u said. ... its work and sudden it dont work...:s
u have installed maybe other app...or i dont know...sorry^^


----------



## jenijames1987 (Nov 29, 2015)

Idk, its already done what I needed it to do so Ill just uninstall it, CustomPFD still works so I'll continue using that


----------



## atsushiboy (Dec 3, 2015)

kwanice said:


> what is your build?
> do u try , on win 10 build, to change APN for mms ?

Click to collapse



Sorry for late reply.
I`m using latest W10M build but still needed to change the UserAgent for the MMS, even after setting the APN for MMS.

Anyways, below is where I changed entry:
_User Agent :  HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\ (Sim uniqe ID?) \UserAgentString
UAProf : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Messaging\PerSimSettings\ (Sim uniqe ID?) \UAProf
_
I`ve changed the User Agent to "iPhoneOS/3.0 (7A341)"
and changed the UAProf as "http://uaprof.softbank.ne.jp/uaprof/mms-myriad01.xml"

Changing the above values + adding the correct APN was working fine for me when I was using Android, so I`m stuck.
its "partially" working only(Meaning I cant download any attachments), so I`ve givin up on using MMS on Japan Softbank network.

Is MMS working on windows phone in the first place? 
I cant seem to send any messages if I use email addresses. (SMS is working fine)

_edit 1:  I rebooted but no change. I`ve also tried a Hard Reset but it just brought back my default values (duh!)_


----------



## raghulive (Dec 13, 2015)

kwanice said:


> i think there are some new "problem" with lastest build, i dont have any confirmation windows..and no restart...
> 
> dont forget, sensboston (who create this app) developp this app for windows phone 8/8.1...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @sensboston  can't support for beta(WP 10 previews).,but in 10586.29  can't deploy  WP tweaks with mini sdk,
any one succeed with Full VS deploy tool?


----------



## SalaarZahid (Dec 13, 2015)

*Can't deploy app*

Hye. Thanks for the tool but sadly it isnt being installed by WPPT. It says package could not be registered. Is there any alternate way or fix for this. thanks and yeah my mobile is;
NL925
Windows ten
Os build 10.0.10586.29


----------



## schmo90 (Dec 14, 2015)

is this also working with the lumia 950?


----------



## derausgewanderte (Dec 21, 2015)

sideloading of some apps that required interop/capability unlock didn't work with latest Extras&Info update that MS pushed. If you redo your interop unlock following vcfan's new vcREG 1.5 you should be able to sideload the registry tweaker again.


----------



## wuiyang (Dec 23, 2015)

TO ALL WHO HAS lower resolution and want 5 action buttons:
1. enable the tweak
2. go to settings > system > display
3. set "Size of text, apps and items on this display"  to "recommended" scaling (for 480p, 100%)
4.  Press apply, and restart now
Completed

If text size too small:
1. Go to Settings > Ease of Access > More options
2. scale the text (find the scaling that is suitable to you)
(small - 120%, medium - 150%, large 170%)

Note: 
- all tiles' name will not affected by scaling (on Ease of Access)
- for some tiles' detail (like battery app by Arthur Semenov), text size wont be affected by scaling (on Ease of Access)
- app list text wont be affected by scaling (on Ease of Access)
- app bar will be tiny
- for some apps and settings, text wont be affected by scaling (on Ease of Access)


----------



## ca_guri01 (Dec 23, 2015)

What is the default values of lumia 520 , i tried 5 Action centre tweak, but it makes action centre text too tiny so i want to know the default values of rm-914


----------



## wuiyang (Dec 24, 2015)

ca_guri01 said:


> What is the default values of lumia 520 , i tried 5 Action centre tweak, but it makes action centre text too tiny so i want to know the default values of rm-914

Click to collapse



What value? if phone manufacturer model name then go to this website:
https://www.microsoft.com/en/mobile/support/locations/

select your country > select Lumia 520 > Software update and downloads
under Manufacturer name: something like RM-914_....


----------



## kwanice (Jan 2, 2016)

wuiyang said:


> TO ALL WHO HAS lower resolution and want 5 action buttons:
> 1. enable the tweak
> 2. go to settings > system > display
> 3. set "Size of text, apps and items on this display"  to "recommended" scaling (for 480p, 100%)
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for my absence..too many things to do 

thansk wuiyang for that, i've seen that its easy now to made that, but i dont knwo if this tips work for all screen size...i'm note sure
=> someone have tested on screen < 5 " ?


----------



## kwanice (Jan 2, 2016)

SalaarZahid said:


> Hye. Thanks for the tool but sadly it isnt being installed by WPPT. It says package could not be registered. Is there any alternate way or fix for this. thanks and yeah my mobile is;
> NL925
> Windows ten
> Os build 10.0.10586.29

Click to collapse





derausgewanderte said:


> sideloading of some apps that required interop/capability unlock didn't work with latest Extras&Info update that MS pushed. If you redo your interop unlock following vcfan's new vcREG 1.5 you should be able to sideload the registry tweaker again.

Click to collapse



so For those who have problem with deploying app (xap app) it's because with the last update of extra+Info app, it block interop.

SO i've tested the solution and its working :
- hard format phone (yes...it's the only solution...)
- you can restore your backup
- turn off your wifi and cellular
- go to Windows Store and settings/ turn off automatic update

2 choices : 
- delete exta info app ( Go to settings/applications/storage/app/ )
- or udate manualy app WITHOUT this app extra+Info

- Turn On wifi
- Windows store/ check update/ update all WITHOUT EXTRA+INFO

After you can intall root Tools.xap and interop phone and install xap app 

l will update first post soon


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 2, 2016)

kwanice said:


> so For those who have problem with deploying app (xap app) it's because with the last update of extra+Info app, it block interop.

Click to collapse



on my 640XL vcfan's latest vcREG 1.5 did not require any of this and was working with Extras & Info latest update in place. vcREG 1.5 requires to restore ndtksvc first, then reboot. After that all templates work. After applying templates I was able to sideload the tweak app and other apps from XDA that didn't work on vcREG 1.2 before.  Unless you have a 950/950XL I do not believe you have to go through hard reset. 

This does not work for L950/950XL yet


----------



## kwanice (Jan 3, 2016)

derausgewanderte said:


> on my 640XL vcfan's latest vcREG 1.5 did not require any of this and was working with Extras & Info latest update in place. vcREG 1.5 requires to restore ndtksvc first, then reboot. After that all templates work. After applying templates I was able to sideload the tweak app and other apps from XDA that didn't work on vcREG 1.2 before.  Unless you have a 950/950XL I do not believe you have to go through hard reset.
> 
> This does not work for L950/950XL yet

Click to collapse



On your 640 : if u make an upgrade, it's normal, it's work => dont work if you hard reset and update extra+Info app

On your 950 : there is a post talking about this phone   HERE


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 3, 2016)

kwanice said:


> On your 640 : if u make an upgrade, it's normal, it's work => dont work if you hard reset and update extra+Info app
> 
> On your 950 : there is a post talking about this phone   HERE

Click to collapse



ah well, I am simply trying to save folks some time by not going through a hard reset, which is NOT required with vcREG 1.5. This worked fine here on a 920, 640 and a 640XL on the latest W10M with all updates installed.

Also, from my own experience it is important to wait at least 30s to a minute before reboot after restoring ndtksvc. It takes that long. Any reboot too early and it won't work. Unfortunately, there is no confirmation when it's done - a minute should be fine. 

The 950 is a different story and as far as I am aware nobody with a 950 was able to sideload to this point. That is also the case for users in the thread you linked.  If you read this you will see that Exras and Info is not present on 950/950XL and preventing an update through store app after a hard reset doesn't do anything. Read further through the same thread and you will see that other users with a 950/950XL have no luck either.


----------



## M_Zero0_2015 (Jan 3, 2016)

kwanice said:


> so For those who have problem with deploying app (xap app) it's because with the last update of extra+Info app, it block interop.
> 
> SO i've tested the solution and its working :
> - hard format phone (yes...it's the only solution...)
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant do it with the VcReg 1.5 ?

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




derausgewanderte said:


> ah well, I am simply trying to save folks some time by not going through a hard reset, which is NOT required with vcREG 1.5. This worked fine here on a 920, 640 and a 640XL on the latest W10M with all updates installed.
> The 950 is a different story and as far as I am aware nobody with a 950 was able to sideload to this point. That is also the case for users in the thread you linked.  If you read this you will see that Exras and Info is not present on 950/950XL and preventing an update through store app after a hard reset doesn't do anything. Read further through the same thread and you will see that other users with a 950/950XL have no luck either.

Click to collapse



i tried the vcREG1.5 and checked Live interop / capability unlock / restore NDTKsvc and hit apply then reboot 
But i still cant deploy WPTweeker :/ it says completed with error in XAP Deployer : Installation failed : please contact software vendor 
Do u know any solution ? @derausgewanderte


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 3, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> Cant do it with the VcReg 1.5 ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You cannot check all at the same time. You have to check ONLY restore NDTKsvc first, reboot and then check the other two. The interop unlock templates rely on the NDTKsvc being restored.
1) deploy vcREG 1.5
2) go to templates and check the box "restore NDTKsvc"
3) reboot
4) open vcREG 1.5 and got to templates again and check Live Interop/Capability Unlock and Live Full FS Access
5) you should be able to deploy without errors.


----------



## M_Zero0_2015 (Jan 4, 2016)

derausgewanderte said:


> You cannot check all at the same time. You have to check ONLY restore NDTKsvc first, reboot and then check the other two. The interop unlock templates rely on the NDTKsvc being restored.
> 1) deploy vcREG 1.5
> 2) go to templates and check the box "restore NDTKsvc"
> 3) reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Still the same :/


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 4, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> Still the same :/

Click to collapse



don't know then. What phone? Note that this will not work with 950 or 950XL. 
what are you using to deploy the apps? for me only Application Deployment from SDK 8.0 or WP Power Tools works.


----------



## M_Zero0_2015 (Jan 4, 2016)

derausgewanderte said:


> don't know then. What phone? Note that this will not work with 950 or 950XL.
> what are you using to deploy the apps? for me only Application Deployment from SDK 8.0 or WP Power Tools works.

Click to collapse



My phone is Lumia 1520 / XAP Deployer and  Application Deployment from SDK 8.0 and same message appears on both ..
anyway Thanks for help


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 4, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> My phone is Lumia 1520 / XAP Deployer and  Application Deployment from SDK 8.0 and same message appears on both ..
> anyway Thanks for help

Click to collapse



I'd try to uninstall and reinstall vcREG 1.5 and try this again. Also, I just remembered that you have to wait at least 30sec to a minute for vcREG 1.5 to restore NDTKsvc. There is no confirmation and one may think it's done. It is not. Wait a minute before you reboot and then reboot and apply interop unlock....
good luck


----------



## MrCego (Jan 4, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> Cant do it with the VcReg 1.5 ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with Root Tool xap.


----------



## M_Zero0_2015 (Jan 4, 2016)

derausgewanderte said:


> I'd try to uninstall and reinstall vcREG 1.5 and try this again. Also, I just remembered that you have to wait at least 30sec to a minute for vcREG 1.5 to restore NDTKsvc. There is no confirmation and one may think it's done. It is not. Wait a minute before you reboot and then reboot and apply interop unlock....
> good luck

Click to collapse



can i cancel the interop of my phone and do it again without hard reseting ?


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 4, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> can i cancel the interop of my phone and do it again without hard reseting ?

Click to collapse



what I wrote does not require a hard reset. However, if none of that helps you may also want to try  kwanice's suggestion and do a hard reset and blocking all updates in store and OS. Apparently your interop unlock trials failed in your previous attempts, so there is nothing you can undo or cancel. Have you tried my steps and waited at least a minute for vcREG to restore NDTKsvc?


----------



## M_Zero0_2015 (Jan 4, 2016)

derausgewanderte said:


> what I wrote does not require a hard reset. However, if none of that helps you may also want to try  kwanice's suggestion and do a hard reset and blocking all updates in store and OS.

Click to collapse



Ohhh  Thanks man it worked after i waited !  
Really Thanks to you


----------



## derausgewanderte (Jan 4, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> Ohhh  Thanks man it worked after i waited !
> Really Thanks to you

Click to collapse



BINGO!! thanks for letting us know.
cheers


----------



## kwartey (Jan 6, 2016)

is there a way i can enable the on screen navigation bar on my lumia 1520? any help


----------



## kwanice (Jan 6, 2016)

kwartey said:


> is there a way i can enable the on screen navigation bar on my lumia 1520? any help

Click to collapse



u have option in this app to activate navigation bar, u can try


----------



## kwanice (Jan 6, 2016)

M_Zero0_2015 said:


> Ohhh  Thanks man it worked after i waited !
> Really Thanks to you

Click to collapse



^^ its the simpliest way to use this app


----------



## kwartey (Jan 6, 2016)

kwanice said:


> u have option in this app to activate navigation bar, u can try

Click to collapse



i just tried to deploy this app but i receive error - 0x80073cf6. what could be the problem. any help please.


----------



## kwanice (Jan 6, 2016)

kwartey said:


> i just tried to deploy this app but i receive error - 0x80073cf6. what could be the problem. any help please.

Click to collapse



i cant explain you all the process : but you need to verify if you are interop and you can install xap.
if you cant, look the first post to see what you might do to make it work 

good luck


----------



## kwartey (Jan 6, 2016)

kwanice said:


> i cant explain you all the process : but you need to verify if you are interop and you can install xap.
> if you cant, look the first post to see what you might do to make it work
> 
> good luck

Click to collapse



yes i have interop unlock. i have been able to deploy 2 other apps already. But i recieve an error for this one alone.


----------



## kwanice (Jan 6, 2016)

kwartey said:


> yes i have interop unlock. i have been able to deploy 2 other apps already. But i recieve an error for this one alone.

Click to collapse



yes but maybe you have update yur extra info app ? i think after that u cant install this one
need confirmation


----------



## kwartey (Jan 9, 2016)

kwanice said:


> yes but maybe you have update yur extra info app ? i think after that u cant install this one
> 
> need confirmation

Click to collapse



So I did a hard reset because Extras+info has been already updated .That was the reason for the error. Now everything works fine. I have been able to deploy the app perfectly. Bit I want to know, will I lose my tweaks and root access if I install the new .63 build?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dragojoe (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi! I'm new here  I installed this tweak on my Lumia 520 that is Interop unlocked and I it worked on build .63, but I have one problem: When I pull down the action center under the brightness button there are only 3 modes: Automatic, Low and Medium. I can't find the high brightness setting anywhere? Am I missing something or is there a way to fix it?

EDIT: So I managed to fix it and all 4 modes are here, but the low mode is too high 
How can I manually change it using vcReg?( Please be as specific and noob friendly as possible)


----------



## kwanice (Jan 11, 2016)

dragojoe said:


> Hi! I'm new here  I installed this tweak on my Lumia 520 that is Interop unlocked and I it worked on build .63, but I have one problem: When I pull down the action center under the brightness button there are only 3 modes: Automatic, Low and Medium. I can't find the high brightness setting anywhere? Am I missing something or is there a way to fix it?
> 
> EDIT: So I managed to fix it and all 4 modes are here, but the low mode is too high
> How can I manually change it using vcReg?( Please be as specific and noob friendly as possible)

Click to collapse



lol 
when i add some registry tweak for the low brightness level, i cant succeed...:s 
i dont know why.

so i dont think we can update the low level with tweak...

(for me also, low level is too bright...:s)


----------



## dragojoe (Jan 12, 2016)

kwanice said:


> lol
> when i add some registry tweak for the low brightness level, i cant succeed...:s
> i dont know why.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For me its higher than medium


----------



## osuki9x (Feb 6, 2016)

*Change carrier name*

Can we change the carrier name. I think it easy and possible but I didn't find any solution for that. Did you find any registry key that can change it.
The carrier name appears on notification action center and phone tile


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 6, 2016)

Its the name of mobile red  conected to your sim. I dont think they are in registry.


----------



## ifraz (Mar 1, 2016)

With tweak is it possible to make Volume Button as the Camera ? Shutter Button. 
Can someone please help. Long await request of mine.

Lumia 640 XL Dual LTE


----------



## kwanice (Mar 10, 2016)

1 dont Think its possible SoRRY


----------



## Satirus (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey you, i wanna know if there's a way to edit some reg keys to disable protection against recording. Sorry, but i couldn't find the proper place to post this situation.


----------



## kwanice (Mar 22, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Hey you, i wanna know if there's a way to edit some reg keys to disable protection against recording. Sorry, but i couldn't find the proper place to post this situation.

Click to collapse



sorry i dont know if it was possible with this app, dont know registry keys...


----------



## oliveira92 (Mar 26, 2016)

Just a quick note:

Changing the brightness values on my lumia 925 has broken all but the auto brightness value.

I was lazy and didn't write the original values down. Does anyone has the brightness values for low, medium, high and lower for lumia 925?
Thanks!


----------



## kwanice (Mar 28, 2016)

oliveira92 said:


> Just a quick note:
> 
> Changing the brightness values on my lumia 925 has broken all but the auto brightness value.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



regive me your registry key path, you changed


----------



## oliveira92 (Mar 28, 2016)

kwanice said:


> regive me your registry key path, you changed

Click to collapse



The registry keys are in:

```
HKLM/SOFTWARE/Microsoft/Shell/OEM/Brightness
```

And the keys are (with my assuming *wrong values*):
**** Nobody use these values ****

```
HighBrightnessPct = 100
LowBrightnessPct = 13
MediumBrightnessPct = 40
LowerBrightnessPct = 13
```

All of this for the Lumia 925 on W10M.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kwanice (Mar 28, 2016)

*my values*):


```
HighBrightnessPct = 100
LowBrightnessPct = 33
MediumBrightnessPct = 66
LowerBrightnessPct = 13 yours or 20? i dont remember
```

i had the same probleme when i was tryinh to tweak my brightness..
so i delete value on this app..i let only high and medium

im not sure about the lowerbrightnesspct...


----------



## oliveira92 (Mar 28, 2016)

kwanice said:


> *my values*):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I changed the values to the ones above, but to no success.. I'm not too sure of what is going on, but for the sake of knowing the original values of the Lumia 925 for W10M, I might do a hard-reset today. Then I'll reply back with the values 

Thank you very much!


----------



## kwanice (Mar 28, 2016)

oliveira92 said:


> I changed the values to the ones above, but to no success.. I'm not too sure of what is going on, but for the sake of knowing the original values of the Lumia 925 for W10M, I might do a hard-reset today. Then I'll reply back with the values
> 
> Thank you very much!

Click to collapse



im sure about the first three


----------



## fer_cabr (Mar 29, 2016)

Change app download limit from store and Windows update in cellular data..

In MB


----------



## kwanice (Mar 29, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> Change app download limit from store and Windows update in cellular data..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vincent_1234 (Mar 30, 2016)

Would it be possible to enable rich capture (or now rich hdr) on a 925 (or just any lumia) by tweaking registry?


----------



## hdisnice (Mar 30, 2016)

hello i second that,

is there a way to set auto mode for lumia 930 ? (since it's only lumia 950 and 650 who can have it...)

thank you


----------



## oliveira92 (Mar 30, 2016)

kwanice said:


> *my values*):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I performed the hard reset on my Lumia 925, and funny enough, the values are:


```
HighBrightnessPct = 5
LowBrightnessPct = 3
MediumBrightnessPct = 4
```

And now there isn't a LowerBrightnessPct.

Not all phones treat the brightness the same, I guess.* I strongly suggest anyone with a Lumia 925 not messing with the brightness values.* They are pre-determined elsewhere, not in this place, for our devices, and changing the above values can permanently damage your screen brightness (happened to me).


----------



## heishiro_sash (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello, I used your tweaks to activate the static wifi menu, but when I configure my connection I only get a 169.x.x.x ip and a 255.255.0.0 mask... even if I put a 192.x.x.x ip with a 255.255.255.0 mask. I don't know why I got this result.
Could someone help me?

Thank You


----------



## zetvn (Apr 15, 2016)

Can't open wptweaker, DHT fontchange, custompfd on build 14322. Could someone help me?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 16, 2016)

zetvn said:


> Can't open wptweaker, DHT fontchange, custompfd on build 14322. Could someone help me?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66388596&postcount=415


----------



## DarthSaurus (Apr 28, 2016)

*Fix Bright*



dragojoe said:


> Hi! I'm new here  I installed this tweak on my Lumia 520 that is Interop unlocked and I it worked on build .63, but I have one problem: When I pull down the action center under the brightness button there are only 3 modes: Automatic, Low and Medium. I can't find the high brightness setting anywhere? Am I missing something or is there a way to fix it?
> 
> EDIT: So I managed to fix it and all 4 modes are here, but the low mode is too high
> How can I manually change it using vcReg?( Please be as specific and noob friendly as possible)

Click to collapse



I'm having a similar issue, I have an Icon, and now I can't find the automatic brightness option anymore, is there a way to get it back without having to perform a hard reset?


----------



## schmo90 (May 17, 2016)

is there anybody working for a version for the 950 series?


----------



## Takisxx (May 18, 2016)

cant install it n rm940 lumia 1520...
i press the icon of tweaker it and pop up shows me the text"do you want to install this app bla bla bla...."
i press install and nothing happens... why? can someone help me?


----------



## Lutfi_A (Jun 2, 2016)

can't instal on windows 10 mobile build 1003 redstone in redstone new build can instal appx not xap i have you edit from xap to appx


----------



## A AJAY (Jun 8, 2016)

Brightness slider tweaks doesn't work....there were no slider in setting after enabling this toggle...any way to enable brightness slider for non supported phones..


----------



## smekkleysa (Jun 19, 2016)

oliveira92 said:


> I performed the hard reset on my Lumia 925, and funny enough, the values are:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



In my case, before doing anything, the following was the default on Lumia 520. I changed to LowBrihtnessPct to 1, and now the lowest brightness is brighter than medium brightness. After reboot, it went back to 3. But still it is brighter than medium. It works as usual if I change the brightness from the setting, not from quick action button. I doubt it does permanent damage to the display in case of Lumia 520. I am pretty confident that it goes to normal if I reset the phone.  
We really need an app to search through the registry or a Microsoft programmer who isn't blind and knows what the low brightness looks like. 


```
HighBrightnessPct = 00000005
LowBrightnessPct = 00000003
MediumBrightnessPct = 00000004
```


----------



## Seyar.q (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone knows the registry for display DPI (Setting > Display > Size of text, apps...)? I mean to make it more smaller than available value, to enable phablet mode UI (like in 1520) in other smaller devices.


----------



## UserNamist (Jul 1, 2016)

How did you manage to enable/disable Led on Hardware Buttons? Where is the registry key for this?


----------



## raghulive (Jul 10, 2016)

/**any one had touch issue that always pulling action center down?Full FS access made that bug,if you disable full FS access,the problem will be solved
see below screenshot**/
Edit :its hardware failure touch digitizer broken


----------



## Riyad_ (Jul 29, 2016)

can someone give me the key for downloading windows update with Cellular data(More Than 100Mb).? i know i can download small updates with mobile data but i want to download big updates ( like redstone) with my cellular data...is it possible.??


----------



## fer_cabr (Jul 29, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> can someone give me the key for downloading windows update with Cellular data(More Than 100Mb).? i know i can download small updates with mobile data but i want to download big updates ( like redstone) with my cellular data...is it possible.??

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-5th-quick-t3180474/post66101592#post66101592


----------



## Riyad_ (Jul 29, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-5th-quick-t3180474/post66101592#post66101592

Click to collapse



Thanks ..But i am talking about the windows update not store apps/games update.


----------



## fer_cabr (Jul 29, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> Thanks ..But i am talking about the windows update not store apps/games update.

Click to collapse



AppDownloadLimit > Windows Store

UpdateDownloadLimit > Windows Update


----------



## Riyad_ (Jul 29, 2016)

fer_cabr said:


> AppDownloadLimit > Windows Store
> 
> UpdateDownloadLimit > Windows Update

Click to collapse



r u sure bro.??because i thought that the UpdateDowloadlimit is for updating store apps..not windows update.


----------



## Seyar.q (Aug 9, 2016)

Any idea how to increase in-call volume and also the mic volume while in call? Because while in a call I hear the sound very low and the other side hears my sound low.


----------



## HadriMX (Aug 17, 2016)

*Help with Brightness slider on L640*

I don't know if this is a good place to post it, but I hope someone may help me. I activated the brightness slider tweak with the Gus' app Interop Tools, and it does appears in settings, but it doesn't work progressively. If a set the slider at 5, it gives the maximum brightness, just like the 100 value, also the 33 value is the lowest brightness. Does someone know something about this?


----------



## vbnoob (Aug 24, 2016)

is this work on 14905.1000 build?

thanks.


----------



## MrCego (Aug 24, 2016)

What's device?


----------



## vbnoob (Aug 25, 2016)

MrCego said:


> What's device?

Click to collapse



Lumia 640XL.

Thanks.


----------



## Quilapvd (Oct 14, 2016)

vbnoob said:


> Lumia 640XL.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Wondering this to... Deployment of appx works.. The xap gives error: 0x8973190E on deployment


----------



## TkRiuto (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi! Is possible add the "Automatic" brightness option in Action Bar? I only get Low, Medium and High


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 20, 2016)

_Your phone have proximity-light sensor?


----------



## bogdanwp (Jan 10, 2017)

I changed the DPI of my lumia 640. It looks great and all , but just for testing i tried setting it back to it's original value and i don't seem to know how. At my manufacturer name it says RM-1072_1044. Tried putting that in at the phone model name prompt and it just says "Exception - object reference not set to an instance of an object" and after that nothing happens even if i reset so it's not working. At the revert back options there is no lumia 640. What can i do ?


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 11, 2017)

wuiyang said:


> TO ALL WHO HAS lower resolution and want 5 action buttons:
> 1. enable the tweak
> 2. go to settings > system > display
> 3. set "Size of text, apps and items on this display"  to "recommended" scaling (for 480p, 100%)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,what to do if I wanna activate this tweak from the registry editor (without your app)


----------



## megasounds (Jan 11, 2017)

*126 tweaks file*

Hi all
Here is the 126 tweaks file !
Have fun with it 

micheal
*
UPDATE 13-1-2017:*
Update to 144 Tweaks


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks!

But this is getting complicated. Is that 144-Tweaks.xml the complete collection(tm)? is it the 126-Tweaks.xml with 18 tweaks added? Why then keep the 126-Tweaks.xml?


----------



## megasounds (Jan 31, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Thanks!

Click to collapse



But this is getting complicated. Is that 144-Tweaks.xml the complete collection(tm)?  *YES*
is it the 126-Tweaks.xml with 18 tweaks added?  *YES*
Why then keep the 126-Tweaks.xml? *NOT NEEDED ANYMORE*


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 1, 2017)

megasounds said:


> Hi all
> Here is the 126 tweaks file !
> Have fun with it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? 
 <tweak category="System" name="NdtkSvc Path" type="input">
    <entry path="HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgExtA\NdtkSvc" name="Path" type="string" default="c:\windows\system32\ndtksvc.dll" />
  </tweak>


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Feb 1, 2017)

Thats why i asked. I admit that lazy me hoped to avoid doing review work on my own


----------



## kwanice (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry, I dont have anymore Windows phone to test and update this file.
Thanks for all other guys to continue this thread.:laugh:

Sent from my Galaxy S7 using XDA Labs


----------



## dxdy (Mar 9, 2017)

did anyone know is possible on Lumia 735 using reg keys to enable flash and HDR together in auto mode... on others lumia works fine but on 735 cant set auto flash and auto HDR. if turn on Flash HDR is off, if turn HDR flash is off...


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 9, 2017)

'on others lumia works fine' not on 950XL , 830.


----------



## kcirtap (May 21, 2017)

@kwanice,
 I've updated the *Tweaks.xml* adding the warning in the *Full file system access *option. If this option is enabled on devices with *USB-Type C port * the device is no longer recognized by Windows Explorer on PC and the user will need perform a hard reset. Bellow the Full file system access option I've added the following message *Causes problems on devices with the USB-Type C port* (See attached screenshot)
So, cold you update the Tweaks with this alteration?
NOTE: The *Tweaks.xml* with alteration are attached.


----------



## sensboston (May 21, 2017)

@kcirtap, thanks, I already implemented your suggestion and updated my answer in the original (wp8) thread.


----------



## kcirtap (May 21, 2017)

@sensboston could you update the Tweaks.xml with my suggestion and add the Tweaks.xml proposed by @megasounds with 144 Tweaks.xml?
Is possible to add this new *Tweaks.xml* to be downloaded when the user press *Web update* option in the app?
Because when I press *Web Update* option in the app it restore to *117 Tweaks*.
Were is located the *Tweaks.xml* that are downloaded when I press web update option inside the app?
And if possible, cold you add me in the contributos list??  
Attached are the *Tweaks.xml* with 144 tweaks of @megasounds plus my suggestion in the full file system access option.


----------



## sensboston (May 21, 2017)

@kcirtap, I just added a suggested warning about full MTP access for USB type С devices to the Tweaks.xml, that's all. I don't have time to re-test and re-check your updated list, sorry. 
Could you deal with @kwanice about your list (also I suggest you to create patch or show the real differences between your list and most recent).

P.S. Here are my commits: https://github.com/sensboston/WPTweaker/commits/master


----------



## kwanice (May 21, 2017)

Hi all, sorry but I don't have anymore Windows mobile device so I can't update and test this tweaks...
Sorry for that.
All files are on github.
Have a nice day


----------



## sensboston (May 22, 2017)

@kcirtap, you may also try to contact @winphouser, he maintained tweaks list during last years.


----------



## Donz7733 (Jan 16, 2018)

Can anyone tell me which values to change in registry to decrease navbar height and button size?
This option was available in older version of this app, but its not found in the latest version.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Jan 22, 2018)

if i disable soft back, home and search button, how can I access function of home button, and function of hold back? 

back is easy-swipe left.


----------

